# GREAT TRAIN EXPO



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We are going to set up at the Great Train Expo this coming weekend near St. Louis. This is a mixed scale event so I wanted to get the word out that their would be a large scale dealer at the event. We are trying to meet more people in the hobby. It will be held at the St.Charles Convention Center January 29th & 30th. Renee and I are looking forward to meeting some of you this weekend.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

So,, I see. we're just not good enough for ya???? 

OK 

I see. 
Well you go and find you some new friends... 

Be that way. 

I know where you live.... 

Drive safe and take photos. And not just of your booth...


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We always know we have a good turn out in the Omaha area. This show is a great unknown to us. Hope that its not a big let down.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sure you guys will do well, you have a great reputation.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

If it turns out pretty decent, perhaps you might think about one only four hours away like the GTE show in Wichita on March 12 & 13?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I hope you find a whole bunch of new Friends at the show. 

JJ


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Posted By Treeman on 27 Jan 2011 09:02 AM 
We always know we have a good turn out in the Omaha area. This show is a great unknown to us. Hope that its not a big let down. 
For G scale I heard it was.... bummer! Good luck thou!


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

HI Mike, 

Good luck in St Luis. I just checked out your e-store. And let me say it's great. Just the way an online store should be. A picture of every product, a price and a way to add to a cart and pay for items. Good job. Do you get as far over as ECLSTS ? I am saving my time and money for this show this year. I've bookmarked your store for future use though.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We are thinking about the East Coast show. It will be a long drive for us. I hear their is a lot sold, and very completive.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know, the drive that is, long. CAN Rene stand you that long?


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,[/b]
I hope my friend John and I, helped your sales at the Expo. Rex[/b]
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Rex, it was good to see you and meet John. All sales are good and offer some encouragement.
Yes it would be a long drive for Renee to make York.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Mike,[/b]
Just checked and its only 17 Hours and 51 Minutes to York for you. I bet your sales would be good out there. That an easy drive for youThat route would take you within 2 miles from my house. Rex[/b]


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Should think about the Dalton show here in GA. Later RJD


----------

